# Military Incentive in 2022?



## OldManBMWFan (Dec 18, 2021)

I put down a deposit on December 14 on a 2022 X5 40i scheduled for delivery in early March. I qualify for the military discount which is currently available but I notice that it expires on Jan 3, 2022. My question is 1) will I qualify since I put the deposit down in 2021 or is it based on when I take delivery? 2) Does anyone know if the incentive will be renewed for 2022? Thank You for any information you can provide.


----------

